# HGVC Las Vegas October



## poleary2000 (Aug 21, 2016)

Looking to rent at:

HGVC Trump Las Vegas Studio from 10/13 to 10/16.  2,625 points.  

OR

HGVC Flamingo 1BR from 10/13 to 10/16.  2,400 points.

I've already used my 2016 points and borrowed all 2017 points.  Anyone looking to use up some points for 2016, please send me a private message.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## poleary2000 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ahhhh, I didn't see the BIG RED note at the top until after I posted.  Please remove.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 22, 2016)

poleary2000 said:


> Ahhhh, I didn't see the BIG RED note at the top until after I posted.  Please remove.





There is also a $100 / night limit here, that may be an issue too.  The amount of points you need puts the cost about .12 a point.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 22, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> There is also a $100 / night limit here, that may be an issue too.  The amount of points you need puts the cost about .12 a point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



And then there's the reservation and guest certificate fee of $105. Assuming the 2,400 points for the 3 nights that .08 a point.


----------

